# Laptop als Desktop-Ersatz?



## Trollmops (8. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Tech-Buffies,

 

ich lebe seit neuestem in einer 9m² Studentenbude und bin froh um jeden cm² den ich an platz einsparen kann. 

 

Mein Desktop PC ist ein relikt vergangener Tage. Intel Q9950, GTX 560 Ti und 4 GB arbeitsspeicher sind da noch am werkeln. 

 

Da ich mir fürs Studium ein neues Laptop zugelegt habe (Lenovo Z710; i5 4200M; GT 840M und 8GB Arbeitsspeicher) habe ich mir überlegt den Desktop einfach wegzurationalisieren. Ich spiele gegenwärtig eigentlich nur WOW und WOWS und es sieht nicht so aus als ob ich in nächster Zeit vorhabe aktuelle TItel zu spielen. Diese beiden Spiele laufen gefühlt auf dem Laptop um einiges flüssiger als auf der alten Möhre.

 

Also habe ich mir überlegt eine Dockingstation zu kaufen und meinen alten Rechner so mit meinem Laptop zu ersetzen, um die Peripherie und einen größeren Monitor weiterhin nutzen zu können. 

 

Deswegen wollte ich fragen was ihr davon haltet und ob ihr mir vielleicht ein Dock empfehlen könntet.

 

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2015)

Soweit ich das sehe bleibt Dir da ja nur so ein USB-Dock uebrig, da der Laptop keine "richtigen" Docking-Stations unterstuetzt. Das heisst Du musst zumindest zusaetzlich noch das Ladekabel an den Laptop anstecken. Es gibt auch welche mit einem einer Art universellem Ladekabel - aber das musst Du dann halt vom Dock an den Laptop anstecken. Dafuer ist die Docking-Station teurer. Eventuell ist es da einfacher/billiger einfach ein zweites Netzteil fuer Deinen Laptop zu kaufen und das zu Hause zu lassen.

 

Sowas in der Art willst Du dann: http://www.amazon.de/2048x1152-Ethernet-Audioausgang-Mikrophon-Ultrabook/dp/B008ME0808


----------



## SpiritualKane (23. September 2015)

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich mal mit meinem Acer Notebook versucht den Desktop-PC zu ersetzen. In der Theorie ging das zwar gut, aber schon bald hielte der Laptop keine 45 Minuten mehr aus und so war die Anschaffung eines zusätzlichen Kühlers das Beste Zubehör das meinem ACER bis dato widerfahren ist. Gut möglich, dass Laptops da heute besser gegen gefeit sind. Nochmal würde ich den Fehler aber nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Thoor (25. September 2015)

Ich arbeite als Projektleiter / System Engineer in der IT Branche. Wir setzen bei uns (und auch bei vielen Kunden) nur noch Notebooks mit Docking Station an. Aktuell tut seit bald 4 Jahren ein HP EliteBook 8460p mit zugehöriger Docking Station sein Werk. An der Docking Station hängen dann 2 24" Monitoren. Das ganze funktioniert absolut problemlos, der Notebook wird auch intensiv benötigt für diverse Virtualisierungstests und ähnliches.

 

Zuhause habe ich meinen Desktop mit einem Surface Pro 3 und der zugehörigen Docking Station ersetzt. Klar, zocken kann ich damit nicht grossartig. Kann / Muss / Will ich aber auch nicht 

 

Meines Wissens nach sollte es auch für Lenovo passende Docking Stations geben... 

 

Bin sowohl auf der Arbeit als auch privat vollumfänglich zufrieden. Du kannst das Gerät einfach ausklinken und hast direkt alles dabei. Zudem brauche ich ohne Tower deutlich weniger Kabel die hinterm Tisch runterhängen (Ja ich hasse Kabelsalate  ) Ich kanns dir also nur empfehlen =)


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2015)

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hatte, besitzt der spezielle Laptop des OPs keinen Docking-Anschluss. Daher bleibt ihm nur so eine USB-Dockingstation als Moeglichkeit. Das hat nichts mit "Fuer Lenovo/Dell/HP passend" zu tun, sondern damit, was genau man fuer ein Modell hat. Und die guenstigen Konsumer-Modelle haben halt eben keinen Docking-Anschluss.


----------



## Trollmops (27. September 2015)

ok danke für eure antworten - hab jetzt mal bisschen recherchiert. Dann werden also ALLE signale über einen einzigen USB 3.0-Anschluss zwischen rechner und der dockingstation mit angeschlossenen ausgabegeräten ausgetauscht?

 

leidet da die qualität bzw rechenleistung nicht ziemlich drunter?


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hatte, besitzt der spezielle Laptop des OPs keinen Docking-Anschluss. Daher bleibt ihm nur so eine USB-Dockingstation als Moeglichkeit. Das hat nichts mit "Fuer Lenovo/Dell/HP passend" zu tun, sondern damit, was genau man fuer ein Modell hat. Und die guenstigen Konsumer-Modelle haben halt eben keinen Docking-Anschluss.


Habe ich irgendwo etwas von einem expliziten Docking Station Anschluss geschrieben? Auch eine USB 3.0 Docking Station ist eine passende Docking Station... 

 

@TE:
Ja, im Prinzip schon. Grundsätzlich sollte das aber kein Problem sein. Habe erst vor kurzem eine USB Docking Station mit einem Ultra Book zusammen installiert. Auf dem Rechner läuft unter anderem eine CAD Software die auch etwas grafikintensiver ist, hat aber keine wirklichen Probleme gegeben. Ob es sich beim zocken anders auswirkt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------

